# MBC Open House - June 20th from 9:00 am - 3:00 pm



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> On June 20th from 9:00 am - 3:00 pm, MBC will be opening its doors to the public for a day filled with fishing seminars, prize giveaways, plant tours and free lunch.
> 
> Hosted in conjunction with the grand finale of the 09 Shimano Tour with Maverick Boat Company, the following tour sponsors will be on-hand displaying their products: Shimano, Costa Del Mar, Sebile Lures, Power Pro Lines, Ameratrail trailers, Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Power Pro Fishing Line.
> 
> ...


----------

